# N'arrive pas à adjuster le contraste/saturation des photos sur IG



## Justaguy43 (4 Avril 2022)

_Bonjour,

Je vous explique en détail. Apres avoir choisi les photos de mon photo album à poster ( on peut en choisir 10 maximum sur IG)

Je choisis de mettre mes photos en Clarendon,Gingham,etc. Jusqu'à là pas de problème.

 Mais quand je clique sur l'icone en bas à gauche de CHAQUE photo, j'essaie d'ajuster (la saturation, contraste,etc) ce que j'arrive à faire mais desfois l'icone de coche en haut à droite ne s'affiche pas pour valider les changements de saturation, contraste,etc

Desfois l'icone de coche pour valider les changements de contraste,sturation,etc s'affiche mais quand je clique dessus, ça marche pas ( même si j'appuie fort) 

Donc même si j'ai ajusté la saturation ou le contraste de la photo, les modifications n'ont pas été pris en compte vu que l'icône de coche pour valider n'est soit pas là ou ne fonctionne pas!

J'ai tout essayé: desinstaller insta puis l'installer de nouveau, redemarrer le telephone, mis à jour la nouvelle version d'insta mais ça marche toujours pas !

C'est vraiment frustrant ! D'autres personnes onts ils eu le même probleme ou pas ? Est ce un bug lié à Insta ? Ou est ce mon téléphone.

J'ai récemment changé l'écran en Janvier de mon telephone ( car l'autre écran était cassé je l'a fait tombé par terre) mais cela n'est pas dû à ça car sur l'écran de menu ( ou sur d'autres applis) quand je clique en haut à gauche ou en haut à droite, ça marche donc je pense pas que ce soit ça le probleme ?

Je dois ajouter qu'avant je me souviens avoir réussi à ajuster la saturation, contraste,etc de mes photos ( il y'a un point bleu en dessous de la saturation ou la contraste après avoir effectué les changements/ajusté le contraste)_


----------

